# Help with Toxic Barrel Dunk Tank



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking to make a Toxic Barrel Dunk Tank for my Carnevil Haunt this year and was hoping to get some input. I have several toxic barrels (Goldies Toxic waste barrels) I want to set up a blucky that would wave his arms as he falls into one of the barrels and then resets. Possibly just something that drops him into the barrel and then pulls him back up. I am on a budget and am relatively inexperienced when it comes to working with motors. Any suggestions?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you plan on dunking the blucky in actual water, or will it dunk into an empty barrell, giving the impression of water? Will this be a continuous action or motion/PIR activated?

If it's dry, then you could have a pneumatic piston below in th eup position. When it's dunked, the piston goes to the down position.

If it's a wet setup, you could lower the blucky from above with either a rope or rigid support frame. Use the same pneumatic piston setup, but with an "arm" feature that keeps the parts of of the water.

You could also attach the blucky to the seat, and usinging pvc frame and hinges, make it collapse when it's dropped.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Bluckies are light and may float in the water, so I would go with a dry dunking. And the cheapest easy way to make him move would be a string attached to a small pulley and have a person pull him up and down into the toxic waste. You could use a second string and pulley to make his arm and hand wave to the folks.

The real problem is that bluckies don't stay hooked together very well. The joints are always coming apart. If you have the money, use a bucky. They look much better and will take more abuse and are water proof.

How about a blacklight and green GITD paint and a small fogger.

However you build it it's a great idea.....good luck and please post pics.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you could link the blucky joints together with zip ties. You can see what I am talking about in the picture and video below.










Halloween 2008 :: Video_0031.flv video by jmalt31 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202008/Video_0031


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a pretty good looking blucky.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great movement on the tombstone blucky.


----------

